# got my hair smoothened last month. oiled my hair a week later. is that a problem? having issues with my skin tone now.



## coolcandy123 (Sep 1, 2014)

I got a hair smoothening treatment done on Aug 7th. I was done n left the parlor by around 10pm. Since I had a function to attend and my hair was getting very sticky, I washed my hair on the morning of the second day, i.e Aug 9th around 8am. I didn't know I wasn't supposed to use oil on my hair for a month atleast. But I used oil maybe a week or so later and let it stay on for a couple of hours. 
 
I also had a diamond facial done on my face, the day before I got the smoothening done. Now since over a week, I've noticed that my skin tone has gone from fair to a deep tan even though I have not been exposed to the sun. I am usually quite fair but I'm looking very dark off late and my skin looks unhealthy. 
 
I'm quite scared that maybe the treatments I had are showing side effects. Does anyone know more about this? Why is oiling not allowed for a month after smoothening? Please advise.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 1, 2014)

coolcandy123 said:


> I got a hair smoothening treatment done on Aug 7th. I was done n left the parlor by around 10pm. Since I had a function to attend and my hair was getting very sticky, I washed my hair on the morning of the second day, i.e Aug 9th around 8am. I didn't know I wasn't supposed to use oil on my hair for a month atleast. But I used oil maybe a week or so later and let it stay on for a couple of hours.
> 
> I also had a diamond facial done on my face, the day before I got the smoothening done. Now since over a week, I've noticed that my skin tone has gone from fair to a deep tan even though I have not been exposed to the sun. I am usually quite fair but I'm looking very dark off late and my skin looks unhealthy.
> 
> I'm quite scared that maybe the treatments I had are showing side effects. Does anyone know more about this? Why is oiling not allowed for a month after smoothening? Please advise.


What is hair  smoothing?   Also what is a diamond facial never heard of either.   Maybe you are having an allergic reaction to something.   I would see a dermatologist


----------

